# Snaggers



## whitetail98 (Sep 24, 2009)

New to this site alot of great info looks like we have alot of great salmon fisherman been goin to the manistee for 20 years just wanted to feel everybody out on the snaggers did it back in the day and loved it wish thay would let us do it again your thoughts????


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

This should be fun.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

should be fun to watch...all im sayin


----------



## Sin_X (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll make the popcorn


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

whitetail98 said:


> New to this site alot of great info looks like we have alot of great salmon fisherman been goin to the manistee for 20 years just wanted to feel everybody out on the snaggers did it back in the day and loved it wish thay would let us do it again your thoughts????


You mean they dont? When did this change? Shoot, and I was going out to get me some this weekend. 












:yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol: LOL!!!!!! Sorry, I really couldnt help my self...........


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Go down to ottawa street in muskegon, if snagging is what you like to watch or do you will see plenty.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

why?
can't you figure out how to catch them?
Stay home- do us all a favor!!


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Shoot, if they bring back snagging then they should allow us to use or bows like they do for carp! You think Tippy is bad now!?!?!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep used to love getting those bonus fish while snagging....nothing better than a walleye or stream trout with half the side ripped out....:sad:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Bowfishing for Salmon at Tippy. Now that would be a hoot.:lol:

Could you imagine, 120 guys lined up on both sides shooting arrows at fish.:yikes:


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

why not just use spears....that way we could protect ourselves walking to and from the river with all the cougar sightings lately...better be safe


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

I have always thought that maybee if we legalized snagging then the a holes would get their limits and leave quicker.

Thell probably just fill up the cooler and come back though


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

"Awesome." 

That says it all. Awe:SHOCKED:some.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

whitetail98 said:


> New to this site alot of great info looks like we have alot of great salmon fisherman been goin to the manistee for 20 years just wanted to feel everybody out on the snaggers did it back in the day and loved it wish thay would let us do it again your thoughts????


You deserve to eat what you catch at Tippy this time of year. There is no need to trim the white necrosis off the meat. IMO it adds more flavor to the fish.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Wonder which previously banned FORMER member is responsible for this troll post.

:16suspect


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

A good troll knows to be a little more subtle in the presentation


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Wonder which previously banned FORMER member is responsible for this troll post.
> 
> :16suspect



I was thinking the same thing....This post was designed to push buttons...and push buttons only. Some people just need drama to feel good...:lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have never came across such a unique thread before! What gets me the most is the exceptionally creative title 'snaggers'! These new members are always coming up with some great new ideas for these threads.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fish Eye said:


> You deserve to eat what you catch at Tippy this time of year.


LMAO! That right there says it all.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Ahhhhh the sweet picture of Fall Salmon Fishing.
Thank's Pete!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Took a day trip up to a NW stream yesterday that must have been on an Ohio forum. there must have been a dozen cars with those plates and the other 20 cars MI or IN. Regardless, the place it completely trashed. I got oggled at for trout fishing, and when I caught and released a few in front of some 'billies, they 1... "Ain't seen no salmon look like that" I explained what they were 2... Why you letten 'em go, I'll keep 'em we don't go no fish yet. 3.. got on a radio to a the boys to say some guy's catchin trout, you seen any of those yet, 4... a lady behind me foul hooks a litterally dying hen from 2" of water near shore, and her and her husband were wooping it it up, they thought it was a steelhead. Luckily, some other dude with an eaqully crappy fish on a shoelace stringer pointed out (after some debate) that it was a salmon. The worst of all is there were a ton of kids 16 and under, white rods 80#test and anchor sized trebles, so big they did'nt even bother coat it in yarn. So, the next generation of disrespectful butt nuts being taught by older butt nuts.
> 
> What cracks me up most beside the guarding of gravel runs, fish or no fish, is that nobody was fishing (snagging) the holes(where all the fish were holding). They were all complaining of no fish. so after covering the water and finding large pods of fresh fish kings(missed two on #5 rapala's) I went back and cleaned house with some skein, let them all go.
> 
> ...


I think I was at the same stream you were! Myself and a buddy hooked a few fish from Thursday morning through Friday noon, but didn't land any. (Yes, I am one of the guys that don't know what I'm doing. At least I use light tackle and don't try to snag!) My buddy finally came up to where I was fishing, and he was livid; guys were not even trying to hide the fact they were snagging. After putting up with this scene for a day and a half, we packed up and headed to the UP. What a difference! Had a decent day today; landed 8 kings. Two were foul hooked, but the other six took a rainbow trout pattern jr thunderstick. Few people, and very respectful to each other.
Anyway, I take back what I said in an earlier post about snaggers just being frustrated about not being able to get fish to bite; most of the people I saw didn't appear to be trying. Most of them appear to have cut down a telephone pole with the cable still attached.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

A foul hooked fish is going to happen now and again. It's all about feeling that head shake and knowing when set the hook. 

And Yes, nobody was hiding that fact that they were snagging at all. I'm used to most snaggers waiting to rip when no one is around, you know, the guys you watch snagging as you approach the river, and then when they see you they hold their "lure" in their hand and let you go by like you never noticed. 
What ever happened to snagging etiquite?:16suspect
PETE


----------



## ZacD (Sep 24, 2009)

speaking of snaggers i caught a salmon yesterday with 5 hooks in it


----------



## percheye hunter (Jun 8, 2006)

Yesterday I snagged a fishing line with my hook and pulled the line in and it had a salmon!!! Hurt my hands but it was worth it! nice fesh one too I coudlnt believe it! the only salmon I took home. Landed two more but they were foul hooked and released back. Where i was fishing with about 20 other people they were all snagging and didnt care who was watching but I will give them credit that there was no trash anywhere to be seen I was impressed big time on that part.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Ive always said, to each his own. I see more guys snaggin than actually drifting legally. And it has to be at least 8 to 1 snaggers to not. It honestly seems to me that the dnr dont even care that its goin on as long as no one is causin trouble. If they did than they would be out enforcing it. They could go to any spot on any river and catch snaggers, but they dont. SO whats that tell you...


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Treble said:


> . They could go to any spot on any river and catch snaggers, but they dont. SO whats that tell you...



Sure looks like they have been arresting snaggers to me...

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/9-7-09__9-20-09_293177_7.pdf


----------



## B TIRPAK (Jan 11, 2006)

I know the dnr will write tickets for snagging but I think that between the license revenue and lack of c.o. the state is going to staff more dnr personnel to patrol for a three to four week season. Plus the money the "snaggers" bring up these small towns(food,hotels,gas,ect)the locals don't press the issue. Even the bait shops sell all the snagging supplies. The bait shops would probably even go under if they lost the revenue "snaggers" bring in. I don't promote snagging but I see the reasons why the dnr may "overlook" the snagging.


----------



## salmonfreak05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Honestly the dnr does bust a lot of people for it,, the reason why they dont go down river is because they hawk eye tippy, sawdust, and suicide bend places like that, for one its easier for them to get people, and two those places are elbow to elbow so they have a better chance to get people,, and if you come down river with a boat the snaggers will stop motioning there snaggin ways. but honestly this time of year fly rodders or spinning reelers they all snag them.. but o well either way people arent happy and your not goin to stop snaggers. so i am not for and im not against because if it werent for the salmon runs a lot of revenue is lost to the small towns up north... so o well i guess just go up and enjoy michigan rivers and streams.. i could catch 1 all week or 100 a week i am going up and enjoying it... the nature and hell yes im gonna go to tippy dam.. not to fish but to watch the Kaos... cheap entertainment man...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Treble said:


> Ive always said, to each his own. I see more guys snaggin than actually drifting legally. And it has to be at least 8 to 1 snaggers to not. It honestly seems to me that the dnr dont even care that its goin on as long as no one is causin trouble. If they did than they would be out enforcing it. They could go to any spot on any river and catch snaggers, but they dont. SO whats that tell you...


 
Some counties have one CO........that's it and they're responsible for much more than snagging violations.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

50 posts only for something that has been happening since the dawn of time. I don't snag because I was raised to fish, but really what is the big deal "Other" and I said other then it be illegal. It used to go on all the time legally, it still goes on all the time illegally. The amount of snaggers and the fish they take will never impact the run unless you want to get into some outlandish scenarios. I say they should jack the prices of licenses up 50 bucks and let people snag. The fish get done what they came to do and half the fish they snag are half dead anyways. It's not like there on the big lake in the middle of the summer snagging fresh kings 80 feet deep.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ifish said:


> 50 posts only for something that has been happening since the dawn of time. I don't snag because I was raised to fish, but really what is the big deal "Other" and I said other then it be illegal. It used to go on all the time legally, it still goes on all the time illegally.* The amount of snaggers and the fish they take will never impact the run* unless you want to get into some outlandish scenarios. I say they should jack the prices of licenses up 50 bucks and let people snag. The fish get done what they came to do and half the fish they snag are half dead anyways. It's not like there on the big lake in the middle of the summer snagging fresh kings 80 feet deep.


That wasn't why snagging was made illegal. Among other things it was the fact that snaggers hooked and took brown trout, lake trout, steelheads, walleyes, etc. while snagging salmon.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

And I revert to my statement that regardless of how many snaggers there are per said river, they would not put a dent in any fish population regardless of species.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Not trying to argue but every board I read has a post labeled snaggers, for the last 20 years. I will say this. One reason I do enjoy snagging being illegal is the amount of garbage plastic that ends up in the river. The only good thing to come of that is braided line which does break down.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Treble said:


> I see more guys snaggin than actually drifting legally. And it has to be at least 8 to 1 snaggers to not.


Agreed. Hence the reason i dont hit up the rivers after the first couple weeks of the salmon run... Snaggers are still there, but get easily p.o.'d with the "lack of fish", and then move on, which ='s more fish for me 



Treble said:


> It honestly seems to me that the dnr dont even care that its goin on as long as no one is causin trouble. If they did than they would be out enforcing it. They could go to any spot on any river and catch snaggers, but they dont. SO whats that tell you...


Ever been to homestead this time of year? I get checked by the same officer every year, steely and salmon season. They dont usually have to walk too far down river because everyone has to come back to the parking area eventually, not to mention that alot of snaggers rip it up right around the dam anyway. I've sat in the parking lot there and watched the c.o. check at least 15 people in just the time it takes me to get my equipment all put away. They always seem to be watchin, but ya just cant get them all. Its impossible


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

This weekend, I did happen to see a group of snaggers hauling out several salmon in a wheelbarrel at Gleason's. Unfortunately, I didn't have any cell signal but it was pretty cool that the CO's busted some guys at the same spot (stated in the link above). I wonder if it was the same guys? I love reading those CO reports. It's pretty good entertainment when you're bored.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Ya the funny thing is about the CO reports is that it is the snaggers that seem like angels compared to what the hunters get caught doing. They are pretty darn creative.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Over three pages about snagging out to be enough.


----------

